# Anyone Add Their Own Slideout?



## lhawke (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a 2003 25Rss Outback and was thinking that if the kitchen table was in a slideout there would be so much more room. Has anyone added their own slideout. Is it possible to put in another slide or no?


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Im not one to say yes or no but I would think it would be cheaper (and a whole lot less trouble) to just trade for a model that already had one


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

X2

I think you would have to disassemble the entire trailer and then re-build it. Sounds like an upgrade is in order, but before you upgrade the TT, you'll likely need to upgrade that TV. Slideouts = weight.....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know about building your own slide out on an existing model, but check out what this guy did!! This is a serious do it yourselfer.


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

ember said:


> I don't know about building your own slide out on an existing model, but check out what this guy did!! This is a serious do it yourselfer.


I wonder if he got the handles labled on the black and grey tanks correctly.


----------



## Calvin's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

lhawke said:


> I have a 2003 25Rss Outback and was thinking that if the kitchen table was in a slideout there would be so much more room. Has anyone added their own slideout. Is it possible to put in another slide or no?


I too have a 25RSS (05), I see a problem. If you propose to put the dinette in a slide-out where it is currently located you will not be able to slide it in, because the rear queen bed slide is already utilizing this space. I hope my input was useful. Good Luck! Calvin's Dad.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We too are thinking about modifing our 25RSS dinette. The seats are so uncomfortable that no one likes to sit in them long. Since the hot water heater is underneath one seat, and the water pump is underneath the other seat, we are looking at replacing the setup with a couch like the one in our sldeout. We would only set up the table for meals. I'd rather have two couches and it would still fold down into a bed.


----------

